# Hi From New Zealand



## kiwicuddles (Aug 8, 2004)

Just dropping in to say hello to all fellow cat lovers, I have just joined and have a Birman Cat named Jazzaray Little Mischief, Missy for short. Missy is 10 months old and about to meet her first Stud cat, so hopefully we will have a litter of kittens very soon.
Love this place so far, its great to have a place to come to for advice and friendship.
Cheers for now!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Kiwi! It's great to have you. We need some more people from your part of the world! I'll be looking for some great pictures of your Birman, Missy.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome Kiwicuddles....what a great name! I love Birmans and Ragdolls, I want one in the future. Please post pictures soon :wink:


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

kitkat said:


> Welcome Kiwicuddles....what a great name!


What a great name indeed - kiwi is such a tasty fruit!
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Shadowcat301 (Jun 24, 2004)

Welcome to the Cat Forums! ^_^


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome!!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome!!!! 

My dad's going to kiwiland in october or november, he's in western Australia right now. He's cold.


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Kiwi. Welcome to the Cat Forum! I am looking forward to some pictures of Missy, too, so post then when you are able.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kiwicuddles (Aug 8, 2004)

Thank You for the lovely warm welcome, it is cold here right now, middle of winter, but the daffodils are popping through, and little Missy has just been in heat, so next heat she is off to meet the Stud, I hope she likes him, but from her behaviour over the last few days, I don't think she will be very fussy about who he is. So much for the cute, sweet, innocent kitten I thought I had, she has never been near another cat so it just goes to show that these feline habits come from generations back.
I did put some photos on a page here, but as its been a few days since I visited, I have no idea where they went. I still need to work out how to post pics in here, will work on that soon
Lorri, if your Dad thinks Aussie is cold, he is in for a shock when he gets here, LOL, we are even closer to the South Pole than Aussie.
Anyway, off to read more messages, Cheers for now!!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

It was my dad, not Lori's but I don't know, maybe her dad is an adventurer too. 

Dad came to your neck of the world in march. He landed in Sydney and thought it was going to be cold there. He was the only one stepping off the plane in warm clothes. So he had to get some shorts and cool clothes. Then he jumped over to Tasmania and being used to the warm weather in Sydney he jumped off the plane in shorts. Well guess what, he was cold!!!!

Poor dad, he has no idea how to dress himself anymore. Right now he's in Fremantle and have rented a studio (he's a painter/writer) and are going to rent it at least another month. Maybe even longer. But he has to jump over to New Zealand to be able to renew his visa in Australia. So he's going to stay a month or two and experience your country too. 

After seeing Lord of the Rings I wish to go too. It's gorgeous there!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Welcome! You will love this forum. 

p.s. my sister-in-law is from New Zealand and have 3 handsome sons (nephews)


----------



## kiwicuddles (Aug 8, 2004)

Oops sorry my mistake Petra, hope your Dad visits the South Island, it's different to the North, more rugged but very pretty, some of the Lord Of The Rings set was about half an hour away from here, at Mount Potts.
I am without my Missy tonight and probably for the next week, I took her down to the Stud yesterday, so far no action, she is checking out the Studs run, and he is being very patient with her and letting her get used to where she is, but it's awful at home without her, but I was brave and managed to hold back the tears when I had to leave her there (only just though), but at least the Stud owner is keeping me posted on progress.


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Not a problem at all!! Good, I'm going to tell my father to see the whole island so he doesn't miss out on the good stuff!

Hope all goes well with the mating so you'll get some fluffy kittens soon.


----------

